# Bud Box



## Chessiedog (Jul 24, 2009)

Any one use a "bud box " set up to work cattle ? What do you think of it ?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Chessiedog said:


> Any one use a "bud box " set up to work cattle ? What do you think of it ?


http://www.haytalk.com/forums/topic/18936-bud-box/?hl=%2Bcattle+%2Bworking

Here is a small amount of earlier responses.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Chessiedog (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanks Mike , I remember seeing that a while back after taking a look at it .


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I am trying to figure out how to set up my pen permanently. Have it set up temporarily just to get an idea of the options.

I remember the Bud thread from a while back and have looked at the set up several times. I do not want to do trial and error.

Still studying.

Let us know what you come up with.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

http://agebb.missouri.edu/commag/news/archives/v22n1/news4.htm

http://www.agweb.com/article/The_%E2%80%9CBud_box_195378/

http://beefmagazine.com/beef-quality/cattle-handling/1001-crowd-pen-stockmanship?page=1

Regards, Mike


----------

